# Should two 11 year old be allowed ti hike without an adult.



## Angi (Dec 13, 2010)

What do you think?
I just called my 11 year old son to see where he is. He and a friend went hiking about an hour and a half ago. He said it is too hard to explain where he is, but he is in a valley. Both boys have cell phones, but I don't like not knowing where they are. We live on a cul-de-sac that has hiking and horse trails on all three sides of us, so I don't even know what dirrection they went. Am I being over protective and paraniod? I am thinking I should have at least found out what direction they were going. The sun is starting to go down and I am getting nervous.

Thoughts please?


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think there's a right answer for everyone. If you're not comfortable with your 11-year old hiking alone with a friend then that's your call!
Do you live in a relatively safe area?

Maybe next time you could make sure you know their general direction at least; that would probably make you feel more comfortable.
That's great they have cell phones though!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmm Angi, I would be worried too. I think I am overprotective though. Are they really familiar with the area or was this their first time? Tell them dinner is ready or something and have them come home, is it getting dark there, it is here? Please let us know when they get home!


----------



## Angi (Dec 13, 2010)

It is a safe area, but what is safe. There are no gangs, but bad people don't always look bad. There are also coyotes and other critters. We have not seen a Mountain Lion, but after the fires a few years ago some people around here did. I tend to be over protective and he is an independent kid so I have to ease up, but what is being a bad mom. I wish I would have asked what diffection he was going. It is getting dark and they arn't home Grrrr.......


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't like the term OVER-protective; you're just being protective and concerned and a good mom!
Have you tried calling him again and asking him to head home?


----------



## Angi (Dec 13, 2010)

They just called and the can see the house, but I can't see them. I would say they are about 15 minutes away.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 13, 2010)

Good news


----------



## Angi (Dec 13, 2010)

I told them to start heading home the first time I called them.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

Good I am glad they are coming home!! I just recently gave my 11 year old son a key to the house because he assured me he was old enough to have one! Ugh! 6th graders they know everything! He is the youngest of 3.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 13, 2010)

I remember when I was young we would spend all day outside and often talk to strangers, I am only 35 but nowadays I don't know what to think I think you would want your son to grow up to be independent, yet safe. If they had done it before without problems I would not worry if they are inexperienced I think an adult even nearby would be good. My 2 cents.


----------



## Angi (Dec 13, 2010)

It is pitch black out and I can see the light of the cell phone. It does not look like they are on the trail. I guess I will make some hiking rules.

They are home and hungry.....more to follow......


----------



## dmmj (Dec 13, 2010)

Rules are good, like no hiking in the dark.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea!!! I am soooooooo relieved!!!


----------



## Isa (Dec 13, 2010)

That is good news and I think you are a very good mom


----------



## laura808 (Dec 13, 2010)

good!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 13, 2010)

There are dangers involved in hiking that have nothing to do with bad people...falls, animals etc...


----------



## Angi (Dec 13, 2010)

Well they started home way before dark, but didn't realize how far they were and how quick it gets dark. They left around 2:30 and I didn't think they would go that far. My son is more of a bikes, scooter, and team sports kid. His friend is loves to hike and hunt. So anyway we will make some rules like you have to tell me what dirrection you are going and how long before you have to head home. My son said they went to Jullian, that is pretty far so I am not sure about that. They did end up at a camel farm I didn't know was back there. I guess I should go hiking with my son and have him show me where he was.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 13, 2010)

I would love to live in an area where I could go hiking! Stupid suburbs of Chicago


----------



## Angi (Dec 13, 2010)

Maggie~ that is what I was worried about, but when asked if it was a safe nieghborhood just replied to that part. It is as safe as any place can be but yeah they went up a mountain, saw two coyotes and could not see the ground on the way back. That could be dangerous, but part of me says I have to let him be a boy. The scooter is probably more dangerous. Ugh...having kids is scary. My 16 year old is at basketball practice and will be coming home on a winedy(sp?) road after dark in his own car. Time to open a bottle of wine.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 13, 2010)

I raised 2 boys that are now great men in their 40's. I was a mean mother and had a lot of rules. But I let them go and be boys, but there were rules involved in that. I don't think you can be too protective in these days and times. I would never raise kids now...one of my biggest rules was, turn off that TV and go outside. You mostly can't do that now...


----------



## Angi (Dec 13, 2010)

I am in my 40s also and things were different. For one thing there wasn't much on TV. We didn't have cable. And yes I walked every where or rode my bike. Actually when I called my son to begin with it was because I was monitoring his F/B page. He doesn't use it much, but went on because his friend was over and he used a word he is NOT allowed to use. Porobably because he was showing off. Anyway he was in trouble for that. My oldest was so easy and my youngest is a good kid, but he is always on the go. Always has to have a friend over. Always has to push his limits. Sometimes I wish he would watch more TV LOL


----------



## terryo (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I raised 5 boys, and we always went hiking together. There's lots of trails and woods where I live. But I don't think I would let mine go hiking alone ...or with a friend...at 11. But I also live close to the city, and there are plenty of "bad people" to worry about, besides the usual happenings while you hike. Glad that your little guy is home safe now.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

Angi, I think you are an awesome Mom with some very beautiful kiddos!!!


----------



## Angi (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Torty Mom!
And Terry 5 boys holy hell! That is a lot of boys. I went hiking or catching frogs with friends or siblings all the time when I was a kid. I don't want him to miss out on that kind of stuff, but I think I did things I should not have been allowed to do so young. I was about 5 or 6 and could go places on my own. It is a fine line. I don't want them to get hurt, but can't keep them with me all the time just so I don't worry. Anyway usually he is so busy with baseball or basketball he doesn't have time to roam the hills. One of the reasons I wanted to move here is so my boys could grow up with some open space.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 14, 2010)

Besides cell-phones, hikers should have a GPS...VERY handy!


----------



## Angi (Dec 14, 2010)

That is what I was thinking when he told me it was too hard to explain where he was. I will see if this is something he is going to continue doing and if it is get a GPS. I never thought they would go so far, but with little boys you just never know what they will do.


----------



## terryo (Dec 14, 2010)

Angi said:


> Thanks Torty Mom!
> And Terry 5 boys holy hell! That is a lot of boys. I went hiking or catching frogs with friends or siblings all the time when I was a kid. I don't want him to miss out on that kind of stuff, but I think I did things I should not have been allowed to do so young. I was about 5 or 6 and could go places on my own. It is a fine line. I don't want them to get hurt, but can't keep them with me all the time just so I don't worry. Anyway usually he is so busy with baseball or basketball he doesn't have time to roam the hills. One of the reasons I wanted to move here is so my boys could grow up with some open space.



I think where you live is great for kids. I live in NY, and unfortunately I couldn't afford to be that lenient. MIne were a little wild as it was, so I can imagine where they would go if they lived there.


----------



## Angi (Dec 14, 2010)

Today he has a rash on his legs that I hope is not pioson oak and he said they were climbing up rock so they could see a hawks nest, but then his friend saw a bobcat and got scared. Yeah that was safe LOL....anyway bobcats don't usually let you see them. I have only seen one in 9 years so his friend might have imagined it. I guess I should be glad they didn't encounter any snakes since they were going though bush and climbimg up rocks. Well if he goes hiking again he will make sure he wears jeans instead of shorts. The poor kid only has one pair of long pants LOL!


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 14, 2010)

as a hiker, i go 3x a week, however i never go alone, and never after 4 in the afternoon.. as a 11 yrs old, they should have an adult w/ them, it has nothing to do w/ no not trusting him or letting him be a boy.. there are too many different dangers, this is just my opinion


----------



## Tom (Dec 14, 2010)

To answer the original question: NO. They are too young and too many things could go wrong. I had some really close calls at that age. Verizon has a program called "Chaperone". I'm sure most other cell companies do to. It makes it so you can track your sons cell phone from any computer or from your cell phone. Its really easy to use and only $10 a month. They also have proprietary GPS systems that work off the satellites around the world and do not rely on cell signals to work. They make them for hunting dogs, but your kid could simply put it in his pocket or in a back pack. They have some that if you get into any king of trouble, you just push a button and the appropriate help will be summoned, depending on where you are. If you have the adventurous type, I think it would be a wise investment.


----------



## Angi (Dec 14, 2010)

You are both probably right. I really thought he was just going up the little trail that I used to hike before my Lab got too old ,so I didn't even ask what way they were going. I am too big of a chicken to go with just my Rat Terrier. The whole climbing up rocks thing and leaving the trail really scared me. The friend is much more adventurous than my son. So they did things my son wouldn't have choose to do. Unfortunatly he is always up for a challenge from a friend. I can find humor in it now, but believe me last night I was worried and then I didn't know they were climbing rocks and leaving the trail. We do have Verizon so I will look into the Chaperon plan, if the poison oak didn't cure him of the hiking bug......


----------

